# $20-$30 Photo Booth; EASY!



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I know this is a topic that many of you have probably looked into and wished for finally getting around to setting up a quick and easy photo booth to get good photos. Well my friends, I was walking through Wal-Mart the one day, and glanced at the shelves near the crayons and nearly had a heart attack. haha Seriously. This is what I found. You can buy a "Presentation Board" (something kids would use for science fairs or school projects) they're made of a foamy material but have a smooth satin exterior finish.

I believe I bought them each for about $10-$15. You'll want to pick up two of these. Take them home, and you're good to go! 

Here's some photos of my simple set up, as well as some shots using this set up!

Let me know if you have any questions!
Enjoy fellow friends! I just have to say... you guys all roock. haha 

Levi


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What??? No more sheets or drapes??? That's very cool, and you get a






for creativity.









 





 

.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Great idea! Love those picture frames. What size are they?
Tom


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

TomC said:


> Great idea! Love those picture frames. What size are they?
> Tom


Hey Tom, thanks for the compliments! If you're interested, I actually did up a photo tutorial on how to make these frames at the link below!  The frames were roughly 8" x 10" give or take, if I remember right.. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/splined-frame-jig-tutorial-37898/


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

hands made for wood said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for the compliments! If you're interested, I actually did up a photo tutorial on how to make these frames at the link below!  The frames were roughly 8" x 10" give or take, if I remember right..
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/splined-frame-jig-tutorial-37898/


Thanks Levi. I must have missed that when you posted it. I would like to try and make a couple. Again thanks!
Tom


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

Great idea. What kind of lighting do you use?


----------



## YourCityPhotoBooth (Feb 16, 2013)

*Photo Booth*

Thanks for discussing about Photo Booth and Photo Frames. I appreciate your work and this blog post. Great work, keep this carry on. I would like to visit again and like to read some more interesting information.

Thanks
Jeffrey Toy
Your City Photo Booth
2300 Bowen Road
Elma, NY 14059
Email- [email protected]
Call Us- 716-479-8398


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Another, more generic term for that presentation board is "foam-core." (DUH!)
Come 10 sheets per case, 32" x 40". I used to make a lot of cutouts and airbrush the stuff.
Straight acrylics and a brush and the board will cup unless it's glued to a solid wood frame.
For pictures, cetainly the right thing = featureless and hides any potential clutter.

Thanks for the reminder & illustration. 
I've been using a pale blue-gray towel for a backdrop for wood.


----------

